# Long Term Rental In Costa Blanca



## pboyd (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I am hoping that some of you can give me advice.My family and i are hopefully moving to the Costa Blanca in March 2012 however i am finding it a little difficult locating Letting agents who have feed back on there businesses. I have spent many hours trawling the internet and how can you tell the difference between the scammers and the honest.

Please give me some advice if you can it would be so much appreciated.

Trish


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pboyd said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am hoping that some of you can give me advice.My family and i are hopefully moving to the Costa Blanca in March 2012 however i am finding it a little difficult locating Letting agents who have feed back on there businesses. I have spent many hours trawling the internet and how can you tell the difference between the scammers and the honest.
> 
> ...


You need to go over and have a look. Call into these agents and arrange to see some properties 

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

pboyd said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am hoping that some of you can give me advice.My family and i are hopefully moving to the Costa Blanca in March 2012 however i am finding it a little difficult locating Letting agents who have feed back on there businesses. I have spent many hours trawling the internet and how can you tell the difference between the scammers and the honest.
> 
> ...



Which area are you heading for?
CB North, there are companies like Oranges & Lemons


----------



## pboyd (Jan 23, 2012)

*Already visited*

Hi all,

We already visited Benidorm in October and we would like somewhere to live in between there and possibly Alicante airport.We are planning another trip in a few weeks time because we feel we only concentrated on letting agents in Benidorm.However i think this time we will try Alicante but wanted some names of companies to go on.

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pboyd said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We already visited Benidorm in October and we would like somewhere to live in between there and possibly Alicante airport.We are planning another trip in a few weeks time because we feel we only concentrated on letting agents in Benidorm. However i think this time we will try Alicante but wanted some names of companies to go on.
> 
> Thank you


I'd love to be able to personally recommend a great agent, but after 8 years of renting I can't 

how to tell if they are 'for real'?

you are generally safer if they have an office - insist on meeting at an office

never ever pay a cent until you have physically seen the property & have a contract & are ready to sign it (sounds obvious, but people have been known to do just that)

the contract _*MUST*_ be in Spanish - get it independently translated if you don't speak great Spanish - don't rely upon the agent's own translation

on a long let you only ( legally ) have to pay one month rent as a deposit & a month upfront - it's up to you if agree to more, but there are more properties to rent than tenants, so why would you?

some agents will want a one-off 'finders fee' - it's up to you if you choose one of these agents - but as I said - there are more properties to rent than tenants, so why would you?

try to negotiate the monthly rent down - as I said (again) - there are more properties to rent than tenants, so why wouldn't you?

finally - none of this guarantees that the agents are actually any good _OR_ that they won't fight tooth & nail to not return your deposit at the end of the lease - but at least you will have done all that you can to cover yourself


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Are you retired? - If so, good start.
Are you looking for work? - If yes, stay in the UK.
How long do you expect to be living in Spain? - Ensure you review your finances.
How many people coming with you? Ensure you review your finances.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Leper said:


> Are you retired? - If so, good start.
> Are you looking for work? - If yes, stay in the UK.
> How long do you expect to be living in Spain? - Ensure you review your finances.
> How many people coming with you? Ensure you review your finances.



Sound common sense.
But even if you are retired a good income is imo essential You never know what life may spring upon you...
As for detecting a good from a bad rental agent.....very difficult if not downright impossible.
Horses for courses.


----------

